
Zoncolan: How Facebook uses static analysis to detect, prevent security issues - moneil971
https://engineering.fb.com/security/zoncolan/
======
saagarjha
Does this happen to use SPARTA
([https://github.com/facebookincubator/SPARTA](https://github.com/facebookincubator/SPARTA))
for its abstract interpretation?

~~~
phooji
Zoncolan and SPARTA both use abstract interpretation at their core, but as far
as the code/implementation goes they are mostly unrelated. Zoncolan is built
on top of the Hack type checker
([https://hacklang.org/](https://hacklang.org/)), which means that it's
largely written in OCaml.

